# FC-AFC Code Blue



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if there are any Code Blue straws and the appropriate party to contact if any exist?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Probably not but Jim Gonia would be the person who would know.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

last heard there were 3


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Code Blue straws and the appropriate party to contact if any exist?


Charles - Do you actually know enough of Code Blue's background to believe he would be a good fit for any of the present females available?

Other than the fact that he threw Grady, do you know of any other dogs he sired? Do you know anything of his parents? 

While this is a nice conversation piece - there are few with unbiased knowledge willing to share about any dog!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Cody was a high point open dog threw creek robber, Rita Reynolds, and Gman who were also high point open dogs.
Both gman and creek robber have each thrown 2 high point derby dogs. Don't know what you are pointing at Marvin but please do tell. Thanks


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Chad Baker said:


> Cody was a high point open dog threw creek robber, Rita Reynolds, and Gman who were also high point open dogs.
> Both gman and creek robber have each thrown 2 high point derby dogs. Don't know what you are pointing at Marvin but please do tell. Thanks


Chad, I'm someone that did 1 dog at a time as it was a hobby to me. I researched the backgrounds of the dogs I bought as puppies as it becomes somewhat 
of a commitment. I also had the good fortune to day train with one of the masters in this sport that had many of these dogs in his stable. Cody was one of 
them. In fact, I had my best dog during his & Lean Mac's heyday. There were few dogs that compared remotely to Cody in his prime, which lasted a few 
years, his Amateur points attest to that. That Cody was HP O dog in the field he competed in every weekend attested to his talent. 

I've never seen Grady - one of what I thought to be Cody's attributes along with his talent was the package he came in, I also like a low maintenance dog which 
he was - I know a thing or two of Creek Robber as I was around during his maturation. I'm aware of the talent in the fields that they ran in most weekends. I also 
owned a very talented CR pup but too big for my taste that I had a problem keeping out of the vet's office, which along with the sad state of judging at the time 
caused his retirement & mine .


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Chad Baker said:


> Cody was a high point open dog threw creek robber, Rita Reynolds, and Gman who were also high point open dogs.
> Both gman and creek robber have each thrown 2 high point derby dogs. Don't know what you are pointing at Marvin but please do tell. Thanks


And TIGER ( Esprits out of the Woods)


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Marvin S said:


> Charles - Do you actually know enough of Code Blue's background to believe he would be a good fit for any of the present females available?
> 
> Other than the fact that he threw Grady, do you know of any other dogs he sired? Do you know anything of his parents?
> 
> While this is a nice conversation piece - there are few with unbiased knowledge willing to share about any dog!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Marvin. I got rained on all day. The only thing that could have made it any better was for someone to ask if I had the appropriate knowledge or credentials to ask a question on the internet.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Marvin could you tell more of the Chessies you have seen


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Charles C. said:


> Thanks, Marvin. I got rained on all day. The only thing that could have made it any better was for someone to ask if I had the appropriate knowledge or credentials to ask a question on the internet.


LOL! That's funny.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

I was told this week there are some left and Mr Gonia would be the person to ask. I talked to them this week about Ford but didn't ask about semen from him. I will say I am on my second breeding with my Grady bitch, two years ago to Mickey and preparing to breed to Ready first of the week. I bred to Mickey to line breed on Carbon and Code Blue and to Ready to do the same on Code Blue. I am very happy with the way pups turned out in first breeding and hopeful this second breeding will produce great as well. A previous breeding to Ready and half sister of my bitch produced Babyducks Voodoo Thing and other pups doing well. Crossing up on Code Blue, Carbon, & Chopper have been best for me. And throw Grady in there also Mr. Chad


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

windwalkers swan song said:


> I was told this week there are some left and Mr Gonia would be the person to ask. I talked to them this week about Ford but didn't ask about semen from him. I will say I am on my second breeding with my Grady bitch, two years ago to Mickey and preparing to breed to Ready first of the week. I bred to Mickey to line breed on Carbon and Code Blue and to Ready to do the same on Code Blue. I am very happy with the way pups turned out in first breeding and hopeful this second breeding will produce great as well. A previous breeding to Ready and half sister of my bitch produced Babyducks Voodoo Thing and other pups doing well. Crossing up on Code Blue, Carbon, & Chopper have been best for me. And throw Grady in there also Mr. Chad


Ready is Flatlands Locked & Loaded, owned by Connie Swanson, excellent retriever from Canada w/ impressive record.

http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=80476


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

moscowitz said:


> Marvin could you tell more of the Chessies you have seen


I knew Eloise & her dogs, - nicest Chessie I ever saw was Nanuck of Cheslang out of BC


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Marvin tell me more about Eloise and her Chessies


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> Thanks, Marvin. I got rained on all day. The only thing that could have made it any better was for someone to ask if I had the appropriate knowledge or credentials to ask a question on the internet.


It was more than likely warm rain! So if you're complaining about that you must be a real pansy! Try coming 
to God's country during the winter months & training in that zone under 40 degrees. Then you'll know what 
dedication & training in the rain really is .


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Marvin S said:


> It was more than likely warm rain! So if you're complaining about that you must be a real pansy! Try coming
> to God's country during the winter months & training in that zone under 40 degrees. Then you'll know what
> dedication & training in the rain really is .


Uphill both ways in the snow, huh, Marvin? I may not be smart enough to know who code blue is, but I'm smart enough not to train in the rain when it's 40 degrees.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Marvin, it appears by all of your positive and enlightening posts that you are the guy referred to by people when the phrase "don't be that guy" is used!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

coachmo, we need a like button like facebook.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> Uphill both ways in the snow, huh, Marvin? I may not be smart enough to know who code blue is, but I'm smart enough not to train in the rain when it's 40 degrees.



HaHa! Now that's good stuff Charles!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Charles C. said:


> Uphill both ways in the snow, huh, Marvin? I may not be smart enough to know who code blue is, but I'm smart enough not to train in the rain when it's 40 degrees.


In this area - if it's safe for the dogs, it's training weather. 



coachmo said:


> Marvin, it appears by all of your positive and enlightening posts that you are the guy referred to by people when the phrase "don't be that guy" is used!


The last place in the world I'd be looking for someone to like me would be a Dog forum .


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

moscowitz said:


> Marvin tell me more about Eloise and her Chessies


Eloise was a neat lady that fit in with everyone, they don't make many of her kind today. 
Her dogs were always competitors & handsome Chessies. She was hands on in their 
training such that on occasion, they chewed on her a little.


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Marvin, you have missed the point! This has nothing to do with "liking you" since I would imagine most on here don't even know you. It has more to do with being a smart-ass to everyone. It appears that you are just an old ex-field trial participant that's trying so desperately to remain relevant! You have yourself a nice day, well at least as nice as someone with your apparent miserable personality can manage!!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

coachmo said:


> Marvin, you have missed the point! This has nothing to do with "liking you" since I would imagine most on here don't even know you. It has more to do with being a smart-ass to everyone. It appears that you are just an old ex-field trial participant that's trying so desperately to remain relevant! You have yourself a nice day, well at least as nice as someone with your apparent miserable personality can manage!!


I don't think so. Most know who I am as I post my name. I am unashamed when I stir up girlie emotions in pansies !


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Marvin, whatever makes you feel good about yourself you keep on doing! If you think you ruffled up something in me you are sadly mistaken. Additionally, knowing someone on an internet forum is a little bit different than knowing them!


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Marvin is the Rex Carr of RTF. he has been everywere, trained everything and knows all. you need to show more respect to him Coachmo and Charles C. come on


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

you need to learn to ignore the trolls


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

so, if all the pecker measuring has concluded, did we ever find out for sure if there are any code blue straws left?:neutral:


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Nothing to do with measuring anything!


----------



## Fon (Oct 8, 2010)

Golly geez you guys. You are the reason people refrain from posting. You are an example of nonconstructive criticism. People are just not groomed in writing etiquette. So consequently what you get is people trying to criticize and insult each other. If you were actually in a conversation with the people you are so quick to rip, I venture to say, the tone and engagement would be quite different. If you know the person you are so quick to unfashionably critique, try remembering that the reader who is reading what your writing may not know you. How does that make you look?....uh, not so good. Stop having an uncontrollable need to cut people, events, dogs etc down. What? You're not doing that? I respectfully disagree.


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Meanwhile back at the ranch. The question is...Was there any Code blue straws still out there ?


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

You probably should direct all of the Code Blue questions to the resident expert!


----------



## Clay Bridges (Feb 10, 2006)

Marvin is a real [email protected]


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Marvin I'm glad you do not live down south!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mark Sehon said:


> Marin I'm glad you do not live down south!


Would not have been running that mouth very long?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Between basic training at Lackland in 1947 & a stint for Boeing in Tulsa on the 80's trying to 
get the 757 program on schedule I've spent all the time I would want to down south, though
I did really like the pan fried chicken in Tulsa. I won't go into the undesirables as most of you 
know no better. 

As for Code Blue, I've probably thrown as many birds for him than anyone. The fact that you 
newbie's want to denigrate any knowledge posted if it doesn't fit your line of BS says a lot. I 
have also judged him several times so I know how complete a dog he was. As for being quiet
or getting my mouth shut if I lived down south, it says a lot about you. Basically that you would 
be defenseless in a battle of wits . 

Have a nice time wallowing in your ignorance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Marvin, what does any of your rants and grandiose statements have to do with Charles' original post? Just wondering! I would imagine that in your day you were full of piss and vinegar but now it appears that you are just full of crap!


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

coachmo said:


> Marvin, what does any of your rants and grandiose statements have to do with Charles' original post? Just wondering!


Because he has pelts....


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

coachmo said:


> Marvin, what does any of your rants and grandiose statements have to do with Charles' original post? Just wondering! I would imagine that in your day you were full of piss and vinegar but now it appears that you are just full of crap!


Your getting ahead of yourself. Marvin still hasn't determined whether Charles is qualified to ask a question on the internet


----------

